# Please answer my question,please!!



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

If I dont work for the union, Can I still go to union to take the apprentice class. I am trying to take the journeyman exam after couple years. Where should I go to take the classes. I know I am asking some silly questions!!!!!! Excuse me!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

yuning521 said:


> If I dont work for the union, Can I still go to union to take the apprentice class. I am trying to take the journeyman exam after couple years. Where should I go to take the classes. I know I am asking some silly questions!!!!!! Excuse me!


Apparently some unions will allow you to take their courses for a fee if you are not a member, or so I was recently told.

There are local test-taking courses you can take and also study material that you can buy From Mike Holt or Tom Henry.


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Apparently some unions will allow you to take their courses for a fee if you are not a member, or so I was recently told.
> 
> There are local test-taking courses you can take and also study material that you can buy From Mike Holt or Tom Henry.


 My instructor told me, my employer suppose to pay for that school for me! Is this ture or not. And how long does that class last? what are the requirements for taking the journeyman exam? Thank you!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

yuning521 said:


> My instructor told me, my employer suppose to pay for that school for me! Is this ture or not. And how long does that class last? what are the requirements for taking the journeyman exam? Thank you!



Take a look at this link it should awnser all your questions..:thumbup:


http://www.dllr.state.md.us/license/elec/


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at this link it should awnser all your questions..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> http://www.dllr.state.md.us/license/elec/


oh my god I didnt see any info frm there!!!!:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

yuning521 said:


> *My instructor told me*, my employer suppose to pay for that school for me! Is this ture or not. And how long does that class last? what are the requirements for taking the journeyman exam? Thank you!


What instructor? Are you taking electrical courses now and if so where and from whom?

How many years of hands on verifiable experience do you have?

In most states it takes about 4-5 years (8000-10000) hours of apprenticeship and about 500-1000 hours of classroom work to test out for a journeyman.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

yuning521 said:


> If I dont work for the union, Can I still go to union to take the apprentice class. I am trying to take the journeyman exam after couple years. Where should I go to take the classes. I know I am asking some silly questions!!!!!! Excuse me!


In Maryland the IEC has some very good classes (I AM TOLD), look at ABC also, Montgomery Community College* (I know they do not consider themselves a CC but they are) has some classes and I am sure Howard CC, and PG CC as well have some classes. Check all the CC’s in Maryland.

I guess Baltimore blew you out? Did you try Local 26, like was suggested? 26 actually has some work.


* Harvard on the Pike


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

yuning521 said:


> My instructor told me, my employer suppose to pay for that school for me! Is this ture or not. And how long does that class last? what are the requirements for taking the journeyman exam? Thank you!


What country are you from?


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Around here one of the local community colleges has a few courses
with good instructors.

Might be an option.


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

HugoStiglitz said:


> What country are you from?


how can you tell i am a foreigner?


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

HugoStiglitz said:


> What country are you from?


China....................................


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at this link it should awnser all your questions..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> http://www.dllr.state.md.us/license/elec/



I just looked at it, and I don't see anything that is for a JW exam. The only reference to an exam is for the Master Electrician. They have some type of reference for workers under the master (qualified agent), but seems more of a tax than licensing.:blink:


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

JohnR said:


> I just looked at it, and I don't see anything that is for a JW exam. The only reference to an exam is for the Master Electrician. They have some type of reference for workers under the master (qualified agent), but seems more of a tax than licensing.:blink:


haha yeah man.....


----------



## tgreen (Sep 14, 2010)

If you are not in the union you should look up ABC chapter in your area. The offer nonunion apprentice classes


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

tgreen said:


> If you are not in the union you should look up ABC chapter in your area. The offer nonunion apprentice classes


thank you


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

tgreen said:


> If you are not in the union you should look up ABC chapter in your area. The offer nonunion apprentice classes


IEC is strong in his area, I work for some of the members of the IEC board.

Did you contact local 26?


----------

